# 2013 aluminum Domane?



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I test rode a Trek Madone 3.1. Great bike but a little too aggresive for me. Any info if Trek will be offering the Domane in an aluminum version. Slacker headtube. Longer wheelbase. 

With the longer wheelbase and bigger tires, I would think you would not need the Isospeed decoupler in an aluminum version.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sure they will make one eventually. Specialized has one currently if you can't wait.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Maybe you should get a cyclocross bike?


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

Isn't the isospeed decoupler kind of a trademark of the domane? I think it would be kind of pointless to have an aluminum version of the domane...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't know if they need an aluminum version... But they need something more like the 3.1 or 4.5, price-wise. The current option is more expensive than a Madone 6 and still made in Taiwan. The only plus is its not as absurdly priced as the BMC GF1.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> I don't know if they need an aluminum version... But they need something more like the 3.1 or 4.5, price-wise. The current option is more expensive than a Madone 6 and still made in Taiwan. The only plus is its not as absurdly priced as the BMC GF1.


My spidey sense tells me no more 6 series USA made frames after this year.


----------



## philipw33 (Jan 29, 2012)

Adrianinkc said:


> My spidey sense tells me no more 6 series USA made frames after this year.


yeah im thinking the same thing too, only the project ones will be USA made.


as far as an alum domane, seems pointless


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

philipw33 said:


> yeah im thinking the same thing too, only the project ones will be USA made.
> as far as an alum domane, seems pointless


I'm thinking there might actually be MORE Project One... but they'll all be 'Assembled (and painted?) in the USA' like the Domane. I bet its only the very highest-end bike that gets USA made next year (whatever the equivalent of Madone 6 SSL), but wouldn't be surprised to even see Madone 5-type bike and even some mountain bikes get Project One paint and gear options.


----------



## mattfatlander (Feb 7, 2005)

*New Madone?*

I've heard from more than one person that there will be a "new" Madone that will debut next month at the June TdF warmup races. 

I would also not be surprised if only 6.9 (or the new equivalent thereto) were made in WI after this model year.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

I would wait till July(TDF) or August (dealer show). I'm betting Trek will announce both 5 and 4 series carbon Domane models.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

Gcrosshairs said:


> I test rode a Trek Madone 3.1. Great bike but a little too aggresive for me. Any info if Trek will be offering the Domane in an aluminum version. Slacker headtube. Longer wheelbase.
> 
> With the longer wheelbase and bigger tires, I would think you would not need the Isospeed decoupler in an aluminum version.


Did you test ride an H3 bike? I'm not sure how the geometry of the Domane differs from the H3.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I have yet to find an H3 on a shop floor. I called one shop about 2.5 hours north of me but it was too small to even attempt to test ride it. 

I guess the intent of my original question was seeing if Trek was offering a more affordable version of the Domane without the decoupler. Kinda of like getting the Madone in the 2.1 series. I think a lot of serious rec riders would appreciate the geometry and larger tire option of the Domane in a aluminim version.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Gcrosshairs said:


> I have yet to find an H3 on a shop floor. I called one shop about 2.5 hours north of me but it was too small to even attempt to test ride it.
> 
> I guess the intent of my original question was seeing if Trek was offering a more affordable version of the Domane without the decoupler. Kinda of like getting the Madone in the 2.1 series. I think a lot of serious rec riders would appreciate the geometry and larger tire option of the Domane in a aluminim version.


Why don't you just buy a Secteur?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder why Trek abandoned the Pilot...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

If you want to try an H3, and aren't looking for a 60+, just try a WSD bike.. they're all H3. That will give you an idea on fit.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I see they are offering the Domane in an aluminum version at probably around $1350 for the 2.0. 

2013 Domane 2.0 - Trek Bicycle


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> If you want to try an H3, and aren't looking for a 60+, just try a WSD bike.. they're all H3. That will give you an idea on fit.


*
BIG SECRET:* The dimensions on the WSD's are generally within 1cm of the "men's" bikes.


----------

